# Help me with all this



## Tracymt (Jul 5, 2010)

ok... this is the latest thyroid ultrasound.............

PROCEDURE: real-time scanning performed with images obtained over the thyroid. Colorflow utilized, multiple representative images obtained.

FINDINGS:
SIZE [LxWXWP]

RIGHT LOBE: 3.1x1.5x1.3cm [volume=3cc], extremely heterogeneous
LEFT LOBE: 3.2x1.1x1.3cm [volume=2cc], extremely heterogeneous
ISTHNUS: 2mm AP diameter

NODULES: Left midpole, 0.8x0.5x0.4cm [volume=0.1cc]
APPEARANCE: noduleis stable and solid abd echogenic. [ 2 years ago it was hypervascular]

IMPRESSION: Extremely inhomogeneous glands bilaterally without enlargement, Single stable nodule on left

Anyone wanna take a guess????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracymt said:


> ok... this is the latest thyroid ultrasound.............
> 
> PROCEDURE: real-time scanning performed with images obtained over the thyroid. Colorflow utilized, multiple representative images obtained.
> 
> ...


Your poor thyroid is very very ill. With extreme structural variations. Normally, I would advise you to request a radioactive uptake scan because sonograms do miss things but it is my humble opinion that you would be better off to just have it out and sent out to pathology.

What does your doctor say? What do you think?


----------



## Tracymt (Jul 5, 2010)

Thankyou Andros for replying,
to tell you the truth I dont know what to think anymore,Im so tired of trying to figure it all out. I do know Ive been feeling like my throats closing, and when I lay down I feel like Im not getting air through my throat, I hate being miserable!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracymt said:


> Thankyou Andros for replying,
> to tell you the truth I dont know what to think anymore,Im so tired of trying to figure it all out. I do know Ive been feeling like my throats closing, and when I lay down I feel like Im not getting air through my throat, I hate being miserable!


You sound really battered down and I can empathize. Do you have anyone that can advocate for you?


----------



## Tracymt (Jul 5, 2010)

I am seeing an endo, but I feel like I have to tell him what to do. Like the ultrasound,thats why Im looking for advice cause when I see him in 2 weeks I want to know some things so I can question him on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracymt said:


> I am seeing an endo, but I feel like I have to tell him what to do. Like the ultrasound,thats why Im looking for advice cause when I see him in 2 weeks I want to know some things so I can question him on it.


Well; make notes, Honey Bunny! That will help you to remember what you want to discuss and why.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Tracymt,

It's a pretty scary thing when you feel you have a better handle on things than your endo. I'm all for being proactive and knowledgeable, but I also want to feel my endo knows lots more than I do about this matter.

Perhaps time to start searching for another doctor? I "interviewed" 4 endos before I hit on the right one.


----------



## Tracymt (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you CA-Lynn

I am thinking thats probably a good idea.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

It can be very difficult to find a doctor that is a good fit for you. I'm sorry!! Well, the good news is it is a stable nodule. The fact that it isn't growing like crazy would make me feel better. However, the fact that it is solid makes me nervous. Have they ever biopsied it? I would request a FNA and see what that shows.


----------



## Tracymt (Jul 5, 2010)

NO never been biopsied


----------



## Tracymt (Jul 5, 2010)

just went to endo. to discuss ultrasound results he says he's not worried about it. He doesn't suggest doing anything. Do I go with this or what?

i


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

IMHO, I think you should get another opinion.

I had a nodule found on an ultrasound and my endo never commented on it. So, I called my family doc and he sent me to an ENT for a FNA. I had the FNA and it came back inconclusive and the ENT's suggestion was to wait a year and watch it. I didn't like that idea so I called another ENT on my own for a second opinion, made an appointment and I am now scheduled for a TT in Sept.

My endo is really of no help, and if you're looking at a possible surgical issue, it's better evaluated by a surgeon.


----------



## Tracymt (Jul 5, 2010)

O wow I didn't think of getting an opinion from a ENT. Of course I wouldn't have been told that from my endo. I will seriously look into this. When I asked the endo. what it meant by the glands being inhomogeneously bilaterally he said most peoples look like this, but when I research it it doesn't look good. I asked him what bilateral glands it was he said it lays over the thyroid, I would think it would make it difficult to see anything on the ultrasound.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I would suggest that when you call the ENT, ask the staff how many thyroid surgeries he does, just to make sure he is used to dealing with thyroid issues. (My ENT is the only one in his practice of three doctors that does any thyroid surgery. The other doctors do not touch thyroid issues. Don't be afraid to call several.) Then I would tell them you want to make an appointment with the ENT to discuss a FNA b/c you had a thyroid ultrasound come back with weird results. At least then when you go, he will already be thinking of FNA.


----------



## Tracymt (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats great advice....thanks so much!!!


----------

